# Redness around the corners of the Nose



## xkatiex (Mar 13, 2006)

Heya, I've got another problem lol. The last year I've noticed my skin around the corners of my nose are really red. I don't know whats caused it but it looks horrible, I've tryed moisturising it and leaving it, it makes me look like I don't wash my face and I do lol.

In the day I cover most of it up with my makeup but when I take my makeup of its there staring back at me! :scared: I'll take a picture of it soon and post it.

Thanks x


----------



## Foxtrot (Mar 13, 2006)

I have the same problem and I don't know what to do about it! I put Dior Skinflash on it at the moment, which covers it but it ends up looking very dry and you can see the makeup. i think I'm in need of a colour corrector :laughing:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 13, 2006)

I have this, too. Does it resemble little, tiny veins? I've heard about something called Electrocoagulation that's supposed to erase it. I don't know anything about it, though.


----------



## lavender (Mar 13, 2006)

I had the same problem last week, with the skin around my nose flaky and dry. I just exfoliated and moisturized like mad. That helped. It is kind of better now, but I guess I have to continue doing that for a few more days.


----------



## Maja (Mar 13, 2006)

I have this problem too, quite often. My skin also gets all dry and flakey. I wonder what causes this...


----------



## Zoey (Mar 14, 2006)

The thing that helpsme with dry skin in this area is a really oily cream(maja,you prolly know Alverde Jojoba) and put a lot of it on and leave for half an hour or so and than just 'scratch it all off'.I t moisturizes that area and it's easy to remove.It's a bit rough choice,but the only one that works for me.


----------



## monniej (Mar 14, 2006)

sounds like it could be roseasa. be careful with the scrubs. it could make it worse. i think murad makes a moisturizer that helps.


----------



## xkatiex (Mar 14, 2006)

Its all bumpy and red and you can see a few veins, its only around the corners of my nose, but its horrible.

Thanks for all your help! :satisfied: xxxxxxxx


----------



## lemonpops (Mar 15, 2006)

i have that problem to! its all bumpy and dry sometimes! i dont know how to get rid of it though


----------



## girlnextdoor (Mar 15, 2006)

I get that along with my Eczema. Eucerin Redness Relief takes care of it for me. I use their night cream twice a day.


----------



## ladyisis_moon (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello,

I had this problem years ago and I went to my dermatologist as he said you need certain medication to get rid of it. It always came back also in my case. He gave me special cream and medication because he said you have to work from the inside out, which makes sense to me.

Ladyisis_moon


----------



## xkatiex (Mar 16, 2006)

I said I would post a picture of my horrible redness around the side of my nose, so here it is attached to this post. Its very hard taking a clear picture of it so I've done the best I can, but it looks alot worse than it does in the picture :scared: . I need to get something to get rid of it cos I'm worried that it will spread.


----------



## xkatiex (Mar 16, 2006)

Would I have to go to the doctors? or a beauty consultant :icon_redf lol


----------



## ladyisis_moon (Mar 16, 2006)

You will have to see a specialist which is the Dermatologist. They specialize in these kinds of things.

Ladyisis_moon


----------



## xkatiex (Mar 16, 2006)

Yea but I don't know were I would go to see a dermatologist?


----------



## ladyisis_moon (Mar 17, 2006)

Go see your family doctor and he/she will recommend one to you.

Ladyisis_Moon


----------



## semantje (Mar 17, 2006)

you could cover it up with green concealer it reduces the redness


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

Katie, That doesn't look like what I was referring to. Just from looking at the pics, I'd try a little Cortaid (or something) similar, but it's probably best to make an appointment with you doctor.

Please keep us updated!


----------

